# Is it too soon to 'flat stack'?



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

1 year ago I felled 3 red oak trees that produced 2800 Bd ft of 4/4 boards. They've been in the basement with fans & dehumidifiers, and the parts I can reach are reading 8.5% moisture (Wagner pinless meter). 

Of course, they take up a lot of room, but with 3/4" stickers, they take up even more. Is it too soon to flat stack them?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You can do that right now, anything under 10% is plenty dry to dead stack.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If you keep them in the basement, or otherwise don't expose them to excessive moisture wherever you do stack, I don't see what it will hurt.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Haha, I started my reply at like 8:15. That's what I get for starting a reply and getting another cup of joe before finishing it. :wheelchair:


----------

